
A life in ruins: On the architectural vision of John Soane - pepys
http://www.newcriterion.com/articles.cfm/A-life-in-ruins-8521
======
twelvechairs
I highly recommend for those interested and able to visit the John Soane
museum discussed here. Its an incredible space with an incredible collection,
curated in a dense but careful way. In many ways the antithesis to the vapid
detatchment of the great majority of art galleries and museums of today.

~~~
akamaka
Thanks for the suggestion! I didn't know this museum existed, and I'll pay a
visit as soon as I have a chance.

~~~
iainmerrick
It's wonderful! They have candlelight viewings on winter evenings, those are
great. If you can, it's also great to visit during a quiet weekday -- the use
of natural light is amazing for such a cramped-feeling building.

Edit: the link for candlelight viewings isn't obvious on their website, here
it is: [http://www.soane.org/your-visit/evening-
openings](http://www.soane.org/your-visit/evening-openings)

